# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin mẫu chữ Phúc Lộc Thọ

## Hoangthangnghean

Chào cả nhà .
Em đang muốn xin file cad của chữ phúc Lộc Thọ như trong ảnh .
Bác nào có cho em xin với ạ .
thanks .
mail: hoangthangbk51@gmail.com

----------

